# 2010 Snapper regulations and other info



## FISHUNT7 (Jul 19, 2009)

I spoke at lengthwith an Alabama Fish and Game official yesterday. He has some contact with Dr. Bob Shipp and a couple of other Feds. He has had some information and opinionsrelayed to him and was open to sharing the information.I asked him a bunch ofquestion and he gave me his opinion or interpretation of what he has heard. Anything involving a law, hestated whatthe law said. Here are some things I asked that I have seen other people post on here about. 

*Q:* 2010 Snapper regs? *A:* He thinks they are leaning towards keeping the 2 fish limit and going to a 150 day season instead of 75 days like '09. His feeling is that the season will run from June 1 until October 31.

*Q:* Why not a May-September season? *A:* April and May get into the reproduction months. June is also a month they would like to take out but the tourism industry dictates that the season starts when school gets out. A large amount of the good reproducing fish are caught in June and that only takes away from future stock. They don't like to see big snapper tournaments in June but there is nothing they can do about it. They would rather see big tournaments held latter in the year.

*Q:* Why not set an upper limit on Snapper like 23" or 24" if the big sows are so important? *A:* The eggs from a 12-15 lb fish aremore viablethan ones from a 22-25 lb fish. Taking the really big sows does not hurt the fishery as long as there are plenty offish in the 12-15 lb range.

*Q:* If a Floridaresident catches fish in federal water but comes back through Orange Beach because of weather, will they get a ticket? *A: *If the weather is bad enoughto forceFlorida residents to go through Perdido Pass,Fish and Gameprobably will not be checking fish. If they check you, then the weather was most likely not bad enough to go through Alabama, and you can get a ticket. (It sounded pretty simple when he explained it like that)

*Q: *If the fish were caught in Federal water, what does it matter? *A: *Up until a few years ago, it didn't. But everybody started using the excuse "I caught these fish in federal waters"to get out of buying a fishing license. The state was losing a lot of money. They eventually changed it to a "possession" license. If you have fish in your possession in Alabama, you better have a license. He said Florida is the same.Alabama residentsget tickets for cutting the corner 9 miles out in the Gulf. If they go straight from the Nipple or the Oriskany to Orange Beach, they run the risk of getting a ticket 9 miles out in the Gulf when they cross into Florida waters.

Like I said before,the snapper regs arejust what he feels will happen. He does not have a vote in what will happen but he has talked topeople that do. He thinks we will here something latter than sooner because there is a lot of information they are discussing. They are also getting pressed hard by the charter boat industry to split them from the recreationalquota so that is delaying things also.


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

thanks for the update

is there a "hold your breath icon on here"


----------



## younghooker (Oct 7, 2007)

charter boat Capt.s are not our friends.. :banghead I've got radar.. but I've never tried to steal charter boats spots.. until now & I can see their big boats from miles away..


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

> *younghooker (1/16/2010)*charter boat Capt.s are not our friends.. :banghead I've got radar.. but I've never tried to steal charter boats spots.. until now & I can see their big boats from miles away..


You are right to a certain extent, however, please don'tview all charter boat captains as the enemy. I for one, along with several other captainson this forum, share the same views as you concerning sector separation (completely against it) and stealing other peoples' spots (I don't do it).When you pickoff a boat, that spot is obviouslyalready being fished and I would personally rather fish something with less pressure, not to mention I feel picking boats off isunethical. I am a recreational fisherman first and a charter boat captain second. It is very unfortunate that a handfull ofcaptains are selfishly dividing the recreational sector and making all charter boats appear to be the enemy. Just remember that there are still a lot of us on your side, we are not allbad guys.


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

FISHNUT7, thank you for taking the time to post the details of your conversation. It sounds like things may be better this year from what he said. It's nice to get some potentially positive news for a change


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

I am here to tell you that I will be shocked if they give us back the snapper that quick. I do not believe it. They aren't accustomed to giving back after they take something. I will believe it when I see it.


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Captain Jake Adams (1/16/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *younghooker (1/16/2010)*charter boat Capt.s are not our friends.. :banghead I've got radar.. but I've never tried to steal charter boats spots.. until now & I can see their big boats from miles away..
> ...


I agree with every word Jake.. :clap


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

I agree with Jake also. I have had some of my numbers picked and it thouroughly frosts my derrier.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Water Hazard (1/16/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *Captain Jake Adams (1/16/2010)*
> ...




There's two charter captains right there that know what it's all about. Jon and Jake, along with countless other charter captains, are against sector separation. Truth is, the majority of charter are against it. It's a small but vocal group leading the charge. I think, not positive, that the number of charter boats in the Northern Gulf (the ones this impacts) is around 1,600. Of those, only a few hundred (less than 400) are pushing sector separation. Of the 400 pushing sector separation, about half support the original SOS plan, maybe less as they continue to see the flaws in it.



Come to think of it, without looking at the list, I can't recall any Pensacola area boats that support SOS. So please, if you're thinking of taking a charter (which I recommend for 100 reasons), first look local and support OUR guys in Pensacola. Why not start with these two here? I would.



Second, look at the list. If you want to go out of town, know who you're going with first and see what he thinks of your fishing rights as a recreational angler.


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks for sharing your conversation. Hopefully we will have more sensible fishing regs in the near future. We have gotten some positive news, but need to stay informed and involved.


----------



## Nat (Oct 10, 2007)

http://www.gulfcouncil.org/

They are suppose to set the season at the meeting in Mobile next week

anyone going to the meeting ?


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

I don't think they'll change anything from last year, same season, same bag and size limits. If they do change the length of the season then I highly, HIGHLY doubt they'll double it. If they do then I'm sure the rec. sector will be way over its TAC in 2010 and there will be no season in 2011.



As for chartering a boat, Jon and Jake are both great people and great fishermen who I know and would fish with anytime.


----------



## Nat (Oct 10, 2007)

> *biggamefishr (1/25/2010)*I don't think they'll change anything from last year, same season, same bag and size limits. If they do change the length of the season then I highly, HIGHLY doubt they'll double it. If they do then I'm sure the rec. sector will be way over its TAC in 2010 and there will be no season in 2011.
> 
> As for chartering a boat, Jon and Jake are both great people and great fishermen who I know and would fish with anytime.


I think they are going to make changes

http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic504896-2-1.aspx


----------



## Sea That (Dec 12, 2009)

Maybe they will lessen the amont of fish the commercial guys can keep so they can keep the season open longer for us


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

looks like I was wrong...changes are coming, in the form of a shorter season :banghead


----------



## Hibauchery (Sep 30, 2009)

Josh... Why do you think they're going to shorten the season again? Have you heard something?


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic515428-2-1.aspx#bm515555

.


----------



## Hibauchery (Sep 30, 2009)

<H1>2010 red snapper season will be the shortest ever</H1><H4>By Press-Register staff </H4><H5>February 03, 2010, 8:30AM</H5>

<SPAN class="mt-enclosure mt-enclosure-photo" style="DISPLAY: inline"><SPAN class="photo-breakout photo-center large">







View full size<SPAN class=byline>(Press-Register file/David Rainer)<SPAN class=caption>A group of red snapper seen in 2007. Federal regulators Tuesday set the 2010 red snapper at the shortest length of time ever -- between 51 and 60 days -- due the 2009 quota being exceeded by 1.7 million pounds.MOBILE, Ala. -- In December, the National Marine Fisheries Service official in charge of red snapper regulations warned that, despite a seemingly robust population, the 2010 season may be shortened because recreational anglers exceeded their quota by 1.7 million pounds in 2009. 

Roy Crabtree's warning proved prophetic Tuesday, during the Gulf of Mexico Fishery Management Council meeting in Mobile. The Reef Fish Management Committee voted to increase the total allowable catch to 6.945 million pounds, but cut the season to between 51 and 60 days -- making for the shortest snapper season ever. 

Last year's season was 65 days, with a 5 million pound quota. 

Commercial fishermen get 51 percent of the total catch. The full council will vote on the committee's recommendation today.

"Yes, we've increased the quota this year, but we had such an overrun last year that we've got to take steps to make sure that doesn't happen again," Crabtree said. 

"The ability to raise the quota for next year (2011) is contingent on not exceeding it this year." 

The bag limit will remain two fish per person per day. The 2010 season will likely open in early June. 

The last several years have seen progressively shorter seasons and reduced bag limits as fisheries managers try to comply with new requirements under the federal Magnuson Stevens Fishery Management Act. The law requires that overfishing of red snapper end by 2011 and the population be fully rebuilt by 2032. 

Crabtree said it remains unclear exactly how long the recreational season will be in 2010. 

Preliminary data show an unexpected increase in the average size of fish caught in 2009. If that trend holds up during the final analysis -- with snapper averaging about 5 pounds -- the season would be 60 days. If the remaining data shows the average size of fish caught was even larger, the season would end up being 51 days, he said. 

Federal scientists said recreational anglers exceeded their quota partly because of the increased size of the snapper being caught. 

The 2010 recreational season closing date would not be determined until after the fisheries service analyzes all remaining data, Crabtree said, adding that this likely would not happen until May. Usually, such determinations are made by March. 

Alabama marine resources director and Gulf Council member Vernon Minton said that because of the way the federal law is written, neither the council nor federal officials had any choice but to shorten the season. 

"Based on the harvest rate in 2009, federal law requires (the fisheries service) to shorten the season like this in order to keep the recreational guys within their quota," Minton said, noting that short seasons and tight limits have already hurt charter captains and fishing-related businesses along the Alabama coast. 

Orange Beach charter captain and fishery council member Johnny Greene said the delay in announcing the recreational season closing date would make it hard for captains to book trips with potential customers. 

"It's tough on everybody because we have the law beating everybody over the head," he said. "Sometimes common sense doesn't fit in with it." 

_*(This report was written by Press-Register Staff Reporters Jeff Dute and Ben Raines.)*_



*Well, its official now... once again, we get pumped in the rump....*


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

Is there any logical reason behind this? Surely the men setting our seasons and limits arent total idiots. They've got to have something they're trying to achieve. Any clues?


----------

